# المنظومة الإدارية للسلامة والصحة وحماية البيئة كااااامل+دليل الاجراءات



## habibelkol (19 ديسمبر 2011)

المنظومة الإدارية للسلامة والصحة وحماية البيئة كااااامل


المنظومة الإدارية للسلامة والصحة وحماية البيئة كااااامل



المنظومة الإدارية للسلامة والصحة وحماية البيئة كااااامل (بتروسيف



المنظومة الإدارية للسلامة والصحة وحماية البيئة ودليل الاجراءات كااااامل (بتروسيف)

رابط واحد 
multiupload.com MJ1VCX97C3



http://hseq.forumotions.com/post?f=17&mode=newtopic

وعلى روابط صغيرة لمن أراد

multiupload.com 9QWCVCVK2F
multiupload.com 98E9WZ90SP
multiupload.com E5NMUUSSVT
multiupload.com 6K5ND38SUB


ويتضمن





*المحتويات*​





*1000- السياسة العامة للسلامة والصحة المهنية وحماية البيئة ومسئوليات الإدارة**1*

1000/1 - فلسفة السلامة بالهيئة المصرية العامة للبترول 1

1000/2 - الاستراتيجية والأهداف 2

1000/3 - السياسة العامة للسلامة والصحة المهنية البيئة 3

1000/4 - التزامات وتعهدات الإدارة 4



*1001- التنظيم وتوصيل وتبادل المعلومات 6*

1001/1 - التنظيم الخاص بالسلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة 6

1001/2 - الاتصالات وتبادل المعلومات 6

1001/2/1 - العلاقة المشتركة بين الهيئة والشركات التابعة لها 6

1001/2/2 – اللجنة الرئيسية للسلامة والصحة والبيئة 7

1001/2/2/1 – الرسالة 7

1001/2/2/2 – الأهداف 7

1001/2/2/3 - بنود المرجعية 8

1001/2/3 - تشكيل اللجنة 8

1001/2/4 - اختصاصات اللجنة 9

1001/2/5 - اجتماعات اللجنة 10



*1002- المسئوليات والأدوار نحو السلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة 11*

1002/1 – مقدمة 11

1002/2 - الأسس والمسئوليات العامة 11

1002/3 - مسئوليات الإدارة العليا 12

1002/4 - مسئوليات جميع الموظفين والعاملين 13

1002/5 - مسئوليات إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة 14


*1003- النظم الخاصة بالوثائق وحفظ السجلات والموارد 17*

1003/1 - النظـم الخاصة بالسجلات 17

1003/1/1 – الأهداف 17

1003/1/2 - السجلات المطلوب توافرها 17

1003/1/3 - أمثلة لبعض الوثائق والسجلات والأنظمة القياسية 18

1003/2 - المصـادر والموارد 19

1003/3 - الأنظمة القياسية 19



*1004- النظم الخاصة بتقييم وإدارة المخاطر 20*

1004/1 – الأهداف 20

1004/2 – المسئوليات 20

1004/3 - عمليات التقييم والمراجعة 20

1004/3/1 - تحديد الأخطار 22

1004/3/2 - دراسة أخطار التشغيل 22

1004/3/3 - تحليل الأخطار 26

1004/3/4 - تحليل مخاطر العمل 27

1004/3/4/1 – الأهداف 27

1004/3/4/2 – تعريفات 27

1004/3/4/3 - طريقة التحليل 28

1004/3/4/4 - معايير تحديد الأولويات 29

1004/4 - كيفية السيطرة على المخاطر 32

1004/5 - تشكيل فريق العمل 32

1004/6 - في حالة المشروعات الجديدة 33



*1005- الالتزام بمتطلبات السلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة في مراحل التصميم والإنشاء 34*

1005/1 - الأنظمة القياسية في التصميم والإنشاء 34

1005/1/1 – الأسس 34

1005/1/2 – الأهداف 34

1005/2 - النظم القياسية في حالة المشروعات الرأسمالية 35

1005/3 - تطبيق النظم القياسية وأعمال المراجعة 36


*1006- نظم السلامة في العمليات والصيانة الوقائية 41*

1006/1 - طرق التشغيل القياسية والتعليمات المستديمة 41

1006/1/1 – الأهداف 41

1006/1/2 - نظم التطبيق 41

1006/2 - قواعد وتعليمات السلامة 42

1006/3 - أنظمة ومتطلبات السلامة في الصيانة الوقائية 42



*1007- نظم التدريب والتوجيه وكفاءة العاملين 45*

1007/1 - الأهداف 45

1007/2 - البرامج التدريبية 46

1007/2/1 - البرامج الداخلية 46

1007/2/2 - البرامج الخارجية 46

1007/3 – المسئوليات 47

1007/4 - نوعيات برامج التدريب 47

1007/4/1 - الموظفين الجدد 47

1007/4/2 - البرامج والدورات التدريبية الأساسية 48

1007/4/3 - البرامج التدريبية التخصصية 48

1007/4/4 - في حالة انتقال الموظف إلى عمل جديد 49

1007/5 – المقاولون 49



*1008- التخطيط المسبق لمواجهة حالات الطوارئ 50*

1008/1 – الأهداف 50

1008/2 - العناصر الأساسية للتخطيط 50

1008/3 - الاستعداد لمواجهة حالات الطوارئ 52

1008/3/1 - نطاق العمل 52

1008/3/2 – الأهداف 52

1008/3/3 - إعداد خطة الطوارئ 52

1008/3/4 - إجراء التجارب الوهمية 53

1008/3/5 – التدريب 53

1008/4 - المتطلبات العامة لخطة الطوارئ 53

1008/4/1 – المباني 53

1008/4/2 - تعليمات التشغيل في حالات الطوارئ 54

1008/4/3 - وسائل الإنذار 54

1008/4/4 - وسائل الوقاية من الحريق 54

1008/4/5 - المواد الكيماوية 55

1008/4/6 - غرفة عمليات الطوارئ 55

1008/4/7 - قائمة الاستدعاء للمسئولين 55

1008/4/8 - وسائل الاتصال 55

1008/4/9 - المعونات الخارجية 55

1008/4/10 - الخدمات الطبية 55

1008/4/11 – التدريب 56

1008/5 - توزيع الخطة 58



*1009 - الوقاية الشخصية والمهمات الخاصة بها 59 *

1009/1 - سياسة الهيئة الخاصة بمهمات الوقاية 59

1009/2 - أسس الاختيار والتحديد والاستخدام لمهمات الوقاية الشخصية 59

1009/3 - ملابس العمل 60

1009/4 - أجهزة الوقاية للتنفس 61



*1010- التحقيق في الحوادث وكتابة التقارير 62*

1010/1 – تعريفات 62

1010/2 - الشروط الواجب توافرها في الحادث 63

1010/3 - أنواع الإصابات 63

1010/4 - عمل تقارير عدم المطابقة والتصحيح 64

1010/5 – الإبلاغ عن الحوادث وكتابة التقارير 64

1010/6 – التحقيق في الحوادث 65

1010/7 - نظم سجلات وتقارير الحوادث 67

1010/7/1 - الإبلاغ عن الحادث 67

1010/7/2 - نظم تقارير الحوادث 67

1010/7/3 - متابعة الإجراءات والتوصيات الخاصة بالحوادث 69

1010/8 - نظم تحليل حوادث والإصابات والإحصائيات 70

1010/8/1 - إحصائيات الحوادث 70

1010/8/2 - تحليل حوادث الإصابات والسجلات 70



*1011- نظم الإدارة في عمليات التغيير 72*

1011/1 - النظم القياسية في حالات التعديل والتغيير 72

1011/2 - نظم المراجعة لاستعدادات التشغيل للوحدات الجديدة أو القائمة 76



*1012- أنظمة السلامة في المشتريات والمواد 78*

1012/1 – الأهداف 78

1012/2 - تعليمات عامة 78

1012/3 - المعدات والمواد الخاصة بالإنشاءات 79



*1013- الرقابة الصحية وحماية البيئة 81*

1013/1 - الرقابة الصحية والطبية 81

1013/1/1 – الأهداف 81

1013/1/2 - الكشف الطبي الابتدائي 81

1013/1/3 - أنواع السجلات الطبية 82

1013/2 - برنامج الصحة المهنية 83

1013/2/1 – مقدمة 83

1013/2/2 – المسئولية 83

1013/2/3 - العناصر الأساسية لإعداد البرنامج 83

1013/2/4 - مسئوليات الرؤساء المباشرين 84





1013/3 - المنظومة الإدارية للبيئة 85

1013/3/1 – مقدمة 85

1013/3/2 – المصطلحات 85

1013/3/3 - تعريف المنظومة الإدارية للبيئة 87

1013/3/4 - متطلبات عامة 88



*1014- نظم السلامة عند التعامل مع المقاولين 101*

1014/1 – مقدمة 101

1014/2 - الاختيار والتحكم للمقاولين 102



*1015- توعية المجتمع 105*



*1016- عمليات المراجعة 106*

1016/1 - عمليات المراجعة والتقييم لنظم إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة 106

1016/1/1 – الأهداف 106

1016/1/2 - أنواع نظم المراجعة 106

1016/1/3 - المراجعة والمتابعة للتقارير بواسطة الإدارة العليا 107

1016/1/4 - عملية التقييم 107

1016/2 - نظم المراقبة وتفتيش السلامة والصحة المهنية 110

1016/2/1 – مقدمة 110

1016/2/2 – الأهداف 110

1016/2/3 - نظم التفتيش 111

1016/2/4 – المسئوليات 112




*1017- نظم المراقبة ومراجعات الإدارة 114*

1017/1 – الأهداف 114

1017/2 - مؤشر الأداء 114

1017/3 - نظم المراجعة 114

1017/4 - أنواع نظم المراجعة 115

1017/5 - فرق العمل 115

1017/6 - عدد المرات ونطاق العمل 115

1017/7 - المتابعة الدورية 115

1017/8 - الخطة السنوية 116





*الملاحق*

1- دليل معدات الوقاية الشخصية

2- نماذج تقارير الحوادث والإصابات

3- نماذج نظم تحليل الحوادث والإصابات

4- سجل الإصابات الشخصي وسجل الدورات التدريبية 

5- نظم السلامة وحماية البيئة الخاصة بسيارات النقل الصهريجية والسائقين



*اللهم إغفر لى ولوالدى ولزوجتى وذريتى و**
أجدادى وجداتى وإخوتى وأخواتى وأعمامى وعماتى وأخوالى وخالاتى
وزوجاتهم وأزواجهم وذرياتهم ولكل من له فضل على 
وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات 
وأدخلنا الجنة زمرا أمين*


----------

